# Mogadore



## Quiver (Aug 16, 2004)

what's going on at Mogadore? Is it the weather or something else? but the weed beds have must have gone south for the summer. I notice a lot of fish suspended in open water but to get a bite has difficult to say the least.Any help would be appreciated.Some day's are good but for now it's tough.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what are you fishing for? perch will still be in the weed remnants along with some gills. a simple split shot rig, #10 gold hook, with a heavy split shot works well. usually on or a 1ft off the bottom. another option is to fish deeper water, 12-18 ft, fishing it in the same manner as mentioned above.


----------

